# New Hobby 600 owner need some help please



## Ecojoe (Aug 15, 2014)

We have recently purchased a Hobby 600 and one of the habitation door hinges has snapped. We have been unable to trace online. Does anyone please know where we can get this from. Help would be most appreciated as we are due to go away on holiday shortly. Many thanks.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hallo Joe.

There are Hobby owners on here so hopefully someone will be able to help soon.

Have you Google for a Hobby forum?


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Joe.

Many people find O'Leary useful for spare parts. Worth a phone call on 01482-868632 or 01482-880044.

http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/

.


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi Joe,

Just showing a bit of sympathy really for your plight, and to say that I think O'Leary would be as good a place to start as anywhere. 
Is the hinge completely wrecked or has the hinge-pin just snapped? Happy hunting and hope you find something.


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi,

we have a hobby, and had a problem with the hinge, tried everywhere to get a new one, ended up repairing it, oh says proberly the only way to do it correctly would be to take it to a engineering company and have a new one made, that was our backup if the repair dident work.

mags


----------



## Ecojoe (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks for all the reply s 
It's the arm where the pin goes through l don't no if it can be welded


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Mine appears to be solid aluminium Joe.
It is possible to weld aluminium with specialist welders but rare.

Ray.


----------

